# Shaka "the Psychopath" Zulu Striking And Eating A Large Rat



## BlackPiranhas (Jul 11, 2010)

Hello everyone!

Today I bring to you this video of my 7 - 8 foot macklots python feeding on a large sized rat

What you guys dont get to see was him striking 3 - 4 feet out of the tub towards my face, legs and arms.

Thats why I gave him the nickname "The Psychopath", he is pretty much a living chainsaw









But, he doesn't disappoint and just mauls the rat with all his strength

Enjoy!

(Watch in 1080p HD!)





Please "Like", comment and subscribe if you enjoyed the video!

Thanks for watching


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice! Was the rat alive? It happened so quickly...


----------



## BlackPiranhas (Jul 11, 2010)

Smoke said:


> Nice! Was the rat alive? It happened so quickly...


nope, frozen thawed







I have never fed my snakes a live animal once in my care, but I did feed live mice to my sav because he enjoyed the hunt but I decided to stop that

And yeah lol it happened in like 3 seconds, thats usually how it is with him

But he was striking 3 - 4 feet out of the tub towards me before that so he was really ready to go

Thanks!


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Interesting that they still constrict their prey even if dead... I guess to soften it up to make it easier to digest


----------



## BlackPiranhas (Jul 11, 2010)

Smoke said:


> Interesting that they still constrict their prey even if dead... I guess to soften it up to make it easier to digest


It is pretty interesting isn't it? I haven't really thought of it before

my best guess is that most of the time even if they are on frozen thawed, they will probably just constrict it all the time for a bunch of reasons

for example, their instincts tell them to avoid injury at all costs. So when they attack food the best way for them to avoid being bitten is to constrict.

And the other one I can think of is the feeding response, they usually just want to expload on the prey because they are ambush predators so thats the best way to catch food

Im rambling, but thats just my 2 cents


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Awesome man I should get some feeding videos up now that i have a phone that can record in HD

Im really liking the macklots both size and colour to bad I cant bring any more than my rack to uni and my rack is full









And yes they are hardwired to strike but there are some snakes that will just go up sniff and start to swallow... it is rare but it does happen... i have seen this phenomenon posted about on ball-pythons.net a bunch of times.


----------



## BlackPiranhas (Jul 11, 2010)

bob351 said:


> Awesome man I should get some feeding videos up now that i have a phone that can record in HD
> 
> Im really liking the macklots both size and colour to bad I cant bring any more than my rack to uni and my rack is full
> 
> ...


Thanks! yeah I use to have a blood python that wouldn't strike, she would just eat

Thanks again!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

thats so weird my blood will do the same occasionally... they could just be that lazy


----------



## BlackPiranhas (Jul 11, 2010)

bob351 said:


> thats so weird my blood will do the same occasionally... they could just be that lazy


Lol, yeah I don't know what it is with them... maybe they have just learned that FT wont hurt them or maybe they are naturally scavanger(ish). So when they come upon a dead animal they just eat it, but if a live prey item comes by they strike and constrict

Just some ideas









Thanks!


----------

